# Intralipid help



## Daisychain1985 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello I have just tested BFP, for the first time ever, I have a prescription for intralipds, but do not know how to get someone to administer it, my mum is a retired nurse, she is too scared to put needle in me herself, but will connect up if someone else does it, what sort of needle cranula will I need so I can order from pharmacy, many thanks, also when should I administer it, otd was 27th of Sept but tested BFP on 10dpt 3dt  Sarah XXXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As this is an unlicensed medicine for this purpose, when to administer it is a prescriber's decision. You need to ask the person who prescribed it for you.

As for administering it, you should have it done somewhere there are facilities for allergic reactions or problems. For instance, do you have sodium chloride injection to flush the line? I don't think you can just order one or two cannulae from a pharmacy. You would also preferably need a pump and definitely need a giving set with a lipid filter, again, I don't think you can just order these singly.

I know that Healthcare at Home will send a nurse to administer, who would have all the facilities. Or would your clinic let you go there and have it?


----------

